# Beginners set up. Gaggia Classic and Eureka Mignon Mk2



## Psticks (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi all,

Over Christmas I replaced our French Press with the Gaggia Classic and Eureka Mignon Mk2. Thanks to info on the forum and courtesy of RichD1 for the Classic and Sparkyx for the Eureka. Very easy purchase from both chaps, many thanks to both of you.

Have managed a couple of drinks so far which have been drinkable and much better than the French Press, now for the fine tuning and getting to know the kit better. Need to work on my milk frothing skills.

Btw great forum and Happy New Year

??☕

Regards psticks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pukka set up you've got there.


----------



## Psticks (Dec 23, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Pukka set up you've got there.


Thanks, I'm chuffed with the results, so if things get better with more experience it ill certainly be worth it.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks great - well done


----------



## Chris 81 (Jan 4, 2018)

Nice set up! I too need to improve my milk throthing skills...luckily I take my coffee black!


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

should i change steam wand? heeheee


----------



## inso (Jan 11, 2018)

Nice setup! Good luck


----------



## Brafdord (Jan 23, 2018)

Same set up as me at the moment, I've got to the point of pulling a decent shot but the milk frothing is slightly depressing at the moment!


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

I've go the same set up. Really only use it for espresso at the moment, but really enjoying the coffee from it.


----------



## Psticks (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm getting a respectable coffee out of it. 15g of beans for a double shot, eg 70ml for two 150ml cups, then topped with milk. Managed a couple of almost ferns. But for some reason I cant upload photos. got to say this operating system is not user friendly.


----------



## Psticks (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow! the photos have appeared!!


----------



## Psticks (Dec 23, 2017)

This my fern post apocalypse


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I have same set up - worth doing the OPV mod to reduce the brew pressure to 9bar. Plenty info on here about how to do it.

I also use a naked PF with an LM Strada 17g basket (and a 17g dose) and get better results than the stock basket/spouted PF. The naked PF makes you strive for good distribution/extraction so the espresso is better for this reason alone. You need to grind finer with the LM basket

I know it costs a few quid for the naked and LM basket etc but you might get something on here secondhand. Worth doing when you feel the need to try something new.


----------



## Psticks (Dec 23, 2017)

I have considered a naked PF. I am a little apprehensive about covering the kitchen


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Psticks said:


> I have considered a naked PF. I am a little apprehensive about covering the kitchen


You might, but only once or twice! Thing is that a spurter highlights where you are going wrong and adding bad flavours to the espresso. With a spouted PF you would have no way of trouble-shooting the shots in the early days.

A naked PF really is essential to teach good distribution on these machines - no fancy pre-infusion here - perfect distribution is critical (but very attainable!!) to a good coffee.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> You might, but only once or twice! Thing is that a spurter highlights where you are going wrong and adding bad flavours to the espresso. With a spouted PF you would have no way of trouble-shooting the shots in the early days.
> 
> A naked PF really is essential to teach good distribution on these machines - no fancy pre-infusion here - perfect distribution is critical (but very attainable!!) to a good coffee.


Sounds like I hold shares in a naked PF manufacturer doesn't it?! Haha - anyway - buy one ASAP - I regret waiting years to buy mine.


----------

